# Petsmart Eheim Surface Skimmer sale



## foamerdave (Apr 27, 2007)

outstanding deal, just don't like that I would have to run a reducer for my 2217


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

They dont have this in my area.


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

Lol sry when I posted that it had instock online. I havent checked my local stores but I dont have real use my spraybars keep the surface clean as can be.


----------

